# WOW! Agile strikes again! 10string Multiscale!



## MannyMoonjava (Nov 6, 2013)

Have you seen this?
Agile Intrepid Pro 102527 Tribal Red Custom 172974 w/Case - RondoMusic.com
Really love that it has kahler, 10 strings and multiscale!! Although it would be much cooler if it was 27-30"..














Cant see my self buying it, but its definitely a fair option for people wanting a 10string multiscale.


----------



## shawnperolis (Nov 6, 2013)

I saw it, super awesome... I have a 10 string 27-30 scale Agile Intrepid without the Kahler coming in April 2014 though. I'm glad they have this up - gives me a chance to see what mine will look like. Imagine that guitar in Tribal Blue with an ebony fretboard.


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Nov 6, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> I saw it, super awesome... I have a 10 string 27-30 scale Agile Intrepid without the Kahler coming in April 2014 though. I'm glad they have this up - gives me a chance to see what mine will look like. Imagine that guitar in Tribal Blue with an ebony fretboard.



wow congratz dude! Cant wait to see pics of it!


----------



## shawnperolis (Nov 6, 2013)

MannyMoonjava said:


> wow congratz dude! Cant wait to see pics of it!



To be honest I want someone to buy this thing and post a NGD thread so I can see real life pictures and maybe hear some audio clips!


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Nov 6, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> To be honest I want someone to buy this thing and post a NGD thread so I can see real life pictures and maybe hear some audio clips!



1+!!


----------



## vansinn (Nov 6, 2013)

Unless Kahler has changed this otherwise awesome piece of mechanical engineering, the multiscale whammy bridge was earlier on tested and reported to have too severe issues in keeping the tuning and string-to-string pitch.

Not the first time Kurt releases a 10 string fanned Kahler-dressed axe, BTW - and very cool he does these things 
However, I believe the fan needs to be decently wider, like 24"-28.5" or so, making it useful for uptuning.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 6, 2013)

Man, that bridge looks like a weapon. I've gotta say that 10 strings is a bit much for me. Hell, I have a hard enough time implementing 8 strings. Then again, having it tuned to both standard 4 string bass and standard 6 string guitar sounds like it'd be pretty interesting. I'm torn on this. If only I had money to throw away, I'd give it a go.

Shawnperolis, yours sounds like it's going to be gorgeous. I've got a 28 inch septor pro in tribal blue with ebony fretboard and it is a flippin' nice looking guitar. I'd imagine the intrepid with 10 strings will look just as nice, if not nicer. Love the intrepid shape.


----------



## shawnperolis (Nov 6, 2013)

^ I'd love to see a picture of your guitar. Tribal blue is such an awesome color, I wish Rondo would have more tribal blue guitars in stock!


----------



## Robby the Robot (Nov 6, 2013)

If the fan was shorter on the treble side, say around 23"-24", that be a super extended range guitar. The low C# with a high A would be super awesome.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 6, 2013)

I agree with there needing to be more tribal blue guitars. The pictures on their site never do them justice. As for pictures, I only have one semi-decent one of the quilt, and it's just a body shot. The ebony board (mine's blank, as that's how I prefer it) is insanely classy looking. I totally prefer the darker blue (how it appears irl) compared to a lot of the pictures they have on their site.








And here's a crappy picture of the whole thing.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Nov 6, 2013)

^That tribal blue looks awesome. More tribal blue is a good thing.


----------



## shawnperolis (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh wow, that looks absolutely magnificent! My semi-custom will also have a blank ebony fretboard, so I hope my color has the same dark blue as your guitar. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## shanerct (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm trying to justify selling my kidney to buy this. However I wish the scale length was longer.


----------



## ceiling_fan (Nov 6, 2013)

The bridge alone is $800!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 6, 2013)

^ Holy Fvck Dogs


----------



## Splinterhead (Nov 6, 2013)

dat bridge= dremora


----------



## Zhysick (Nov 6, 2013)

Must say that intrepid is one of the most beautiful guitars I have seen in my whole fffffing life!!!

A M A Z I N G ! ! ! ! ! ! !

10 strings are too mucho for me. I think 8 is the max for my taste. Lower would be horrible for me and don't want to go higher than maybe F# or G.


----------



## 7stg (Nov 7, 2013)

Something around a 24 - 28 or 27 - 31 would be better. I have a straight 1030 coming in April.


----------



## ihunda (Nov 7, 2013)

Uh oh... A trem without a locking nut or locking tuners?
Better block this thing immediately anyway but congrats for Agile for producing those very esoteric 10 strings.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 7, 2013)

ceiling_fan said:


> The bridge alone is $800!



if so, i figured the guitar would be around $2000-2500, but its only $1295.


also, there are a couple more holes where it looks like you can move the trem arm in the middle or to the top...is that right?


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 7, 2013)

Mother of god. I'd just about take one with a 27"-30" fan.


----------



## shawnperolis (Nov 7, 2013)

The bridge costs $789 retail from Kahler's website, but I'm sure Kurt gets them for WAY less than that because he is buying them wholesale in bulk.


----------



## ra1der2 (Nov 7, 2013)

I agree the fan is too conservative. Minimum 4" fan plz. Also, I can't speak for that 10 string multi-scale but I do have plenty of 8 strings with kahlers that I never use the lock nuts on and I don't have any problem staying in tune.


----------



## shawnperolis (Nov 7, 2013)

I had an email conversation with Kurt about multi-scale Kahler bridges and he said:



> The current max scale length difference you can safely do with a Kahler is about 2 ¾.&#8221; We have done 3&#8221; differences in the past, but the saddles are in their maximum position so almost no future adjustment would be possible.



So a 3" fan on a Kahler is the max, and even then it is not recommended.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah, I agree that for a 10 string in standard tuning 30" would be just about the lowest I'd go for the C#1. And I don't even want to think about trying to get to G4 or A4 on anything longer than 25.5". Mainly cuz I've tried it.


----------



## jmeezle (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks like an awesome ironing board!


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Nov 8, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> So a 3" fan on a Kahler is the max, and even then it is not recommended.



They could do a larger fan.
Move the perpendicular "fret" closer to the bridge therefore you'll need less angling in the bridge/saddles to achieve intonation. Possible drawback is the sharp angle at the nut, but I can't imagine that being an issue on such a wide neck.

On my bass the 5th string 1st fret is more than an inch behind the 1st string 1st fret and I find it is more comfortable than a straight scale, so the argument of "exteme nut angling" doesn't hold for me, unless you're talking about 5+, then I believe it may cause some play-ability issues for some people.

Like any change it only takes some time to adjust your hand positioning.


----------



## shawnperolis (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey, I'm just telling you guys what Kurt told me. He is the one who makes the guitars. Although I think a Kahler on a 10 string would be too much work... I have 6 string guitars with floating bridges that I don't play anymore because setting them up takes too much time, I can't imagine a 9 or 10 string.


----------



## notasian (Nov 15, 2013)

why is everyone hating on the kahlers you can easily lock them, adjust string spacing height and intonation and bridge angle and everywhere i read said you can use locking tuners and it hold tune just fine, the only thing is you cant divebomb or the strings will pop out of the nut, but maybe with one of those metal bars they put behinde the locking nuts on floyds could work to hold them in place??

anyway i thought all hope was lost for a 24.5-27 8 with a kahler on the semi custom page he says the max fan for a kahler is under 2". also look how sexy and cheap(the kahler is 300 alone) this is i really want it but i wish it was 24.5

Agile Pendulum Elite 82527 EB Ca Nat Ash - RondoMusic.com


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Nov 15, 2013)

notasian said:


> why is everyone hating on the kahlers ...the only thing is you cant divebomb or the strings will pop out of the nut


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm just gonna leave this here 
Agile Pendulum Elite 102730 EB CA Ocean Burst - RondoMusic.com


----------



## PoonMasterMaster (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks dangerous 
I couldn't even imagine playing on a neck as wide as that


----------



## notasian (Nov 16, 2013)

AAAAAND ITS GONE!!!!! honestly i think he could charge 1500 all day for that guitar i couldnt imagine a custom shop doing that for under 3000


----------



## Themethalmaster (Nov 16, 2013)

Dude! Thats just HUUUGE! But I have to admit that it looks pretty badass


----------



## lvsexgtr (Nov 16, 2013)

i would not even know where to begin with this....


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 16, 2013)

love the kahler!!
Coming 2015 agile 11string


----------



## Alice AKW (Nov 21, 2013)

Charvel7string said:


> love the kahler!!
> Coming 2015 agile 11string



Well it says they're Cepheus 11 Pickups


----------



## shawnperolis (Nov 21, 2013)

Don't joke... I will buy an 11 string guitar when it comes out. DAMN YOU KURT!!!


----------



## schwiz (Nov 22, 2013)

At what point does this just get over the top!? I mean really... 10 strings? Cmon


----------



## vansinn (Nov 22, 2013)

^ the luthe can have up up 18 strings, so our eERG's are really merely limited special cases


----------



## shawnperolis (Nov 22, 2013)

If production guitars continue to have more and more strings... I will continue to impulse buy them.


----------



## Vhyle (Nov 22, 2013)

Kane_Wolf said:


> Well it says they're Cepheus 11 Pickups



Makes sense, since the pickups are at an angle. If you were to turn them perpendicular to the strings, it would easily accommodate an 11th string.


----------



## Alice AKW (Nov 22, 2013)

Vhyle said:


> Makes sense, since the pickups are at an angle. If you were to turn them perpendicular to the strings, it would easily accommodate an 11th string.



I wish they'd put those bar pickups in more models, I've been wanting to try em.


----------



## Promit (Nov 23, 2013)

Kane_Wolf said:


> I wish they'd put those bar pickups in more models, I've been wanting to try em.


They're not good. I promise you're not missing out on anything.


----------



## shawnperolis (Nov 23, 2013)

How are they compared to the regular cepheus passives? I'm a huge fan of those.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Nov 25, 2013)

Promit said:


> They're not good. I promise you're not missing out on anything.



How so? Have clips? Please explain. 



shawnperolis said:


> How are they compared to the regular cepheus passives? I'm a huge fan of those.



This is why I'm wondering the same. Everything I've heard clip wise has suggested the regular Cepheus pickups are good. Don't see why these would be so drastically different. Not saying they are the greatest in the world, but certainly not in the "not good" category.


----------



## shawnperolis (Nov 25, 2013)

I get a really unique tone from my Cepheus 9 pickups. I had originally planned to put a deathbar and xbar set in the guitar, but that notion quickly vanished after spending some time with the stock pickups. I'm sure they aren't the best pickups in the world, but I just can't imagine my Agile Intrepid without them. I guess I'm just weird though haha


----------



## Blood Tempest (Nov 25, 2013)

I've always heard the reviews of them as being versatile and fairly clear considering the lower notes. Maybe slightly unbalanced with the higher notes having a bit more volume, but nothing that couldn't be offset by a compressor or EQ. Which is why I can't see the bar version being very different.


----------



## shawnperolis (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes, my higher notes have more volume but I quickly fixed that with a simple compression pedal. When you have the compressor on the lows are really punchy, I love it!


----------



## Djazzy (Nov 25, 2013)

just get a bass next time


----------



## _RH_ (Nov 25, 2013)

My hands are sore just looking at that !


----------



## last_for_death (Nov 26, 2013)

I need 4 hands!!!


----------



## Promit (Nov 30, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> How are they compared to the regular cepheus passives? I'm a huge fan of those.


I've played the Cepheus 7s and the bars are nothing like those. The Cepheus passives are fairly respectable for OEM pickups. Definitely don't mind using them for a wide range of tones. I did not feel the same about the bars.


Blood Tempest said:


> This is why I'm wondering the same. Everything I've heard clip wise has suggested the regular Cepheus pickups are good. Don't see why these would be so drastically different. Not saying they are the greatest in the world, but certainly not in the "not good" category.


I felt that something had gone severely awry with the bar design and suggested to Kurt that they redesign it as a less aggressive pickup with slimmer bars, lighter magnets, and wound appropriately. More like an L-500XL.

Just to be clear, I've played a variety of OEM pickups including the Cepheus passives, and even the SX guitars. I could work with all of them -- but not the Cepheus bars. I could _not_ get them out of the guitar fast enough. I didn't even want to bother recording them. So no clips, sorry.

I really thought the bar pickups were bad at everything. Cleans were thin and sort of indistinct. The more drive I added, the worse it got. Horribly fuzzy and indistinct tones lacking any definition or clarity. To top it off, the massive magnet structure creates a string pull problem. What I _didn't_ try, in retrospect, is to back the pickups FAR away from the strings. Maybe that would've been better. But with the disaster of a tone at factory height, I decided to just move on. Those pickups really rubbed me the wrong way.

I'm running the Lace Xbar/Deathbar now.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 30, 2013)

^ oh boy, here we go again


----------



## celticelk (Nov 30, 2013)

yellowtroll said:


> It's cool.....that it's hard to tell whether a 10 String (multiscale) is sillier than a 12 string chapman stick? Hey, I got an idea: why don't we just get a neck strap for a piano and hang it around our necks and play them vertically?



And really, a mountain dulcimer ought to have enough strings for anybody. Those notes in the other octaves aren't actually *different* notes, right? I mean, they've got the same names and everything!


----------

